# [lxde] no tengo opcion apagar/reiniciar

## pelelademadera

bueno, ese es el problema, el wiki dice que tengo que tener hal y dbus corriendo, pero hal fue reemplazado por upower, con lo que tengo un bloqueo y solo aparece cerrar sesion invernar y demas, pero apagar y reiniciar no.

muchas gracias por la ayuda

uso ~x86

----------

## vincent-

¿Cómo entras a LXDE?

¿Tienes una sesión de consolekit activa? (pega el resultado de ck-list-sessions)

----------

## pelelademadera

gracias peratu. desisti, instale gnome light, que tiene mas desarrollo encima y es mas estable.... la pc se lo banca bien, asi que ya fue lxde... son 80mb de ram vs 30 de lxde, pero igual sobra aun.

cargaba lxde con slim, y siempre estubo asi, pero desde que me sacaron hal por upower, surgio ese problema.

de todas maneras ya desisti.

gracias

----------

